# Amano Shrimp-eating Betta seeks clean-up crew



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

What type of algae are you having trouble with? I know my oto stuck pretty exclusively to diatoms. My bettas have been good about leaving bumblebee nerites alone (and I expect other nerites would tend to be fine, as well). Not as exciting as a fish or shrimp, I know, but they're a pretty good choice; they're all over diatoms and GHA, and some will even tackle BBA.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I second the snails recommendation. I have nerites, MTS, and trapdoor snails with my bettas. No problems.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

I had sort of ruled out snails because I figured that the betta would go after them. I guess it's worth a shot. 

I have a little brown algae on the glass, which doesn't concern me too much as you wouldn't even know it's there until you take a white cloth to it. The glass still looks clear. But the Hydrocotyle I'm trying to carpet (lost cause - it only wants to grow upward) seems to have blue green algae growing on the old leaves on the side of the bowl with most light. I removed the affected leaves. I also noticed about a 2" square area of substrate with some growing on top, and it's growing on most of the pebbles I'm using to anchor the Hydrocotyle. There is a little growing on some crypt leaves but I brushed that off. There may be some fuzz algae too, but very little. 

I always associate snails with my aunt's 10 gallon tank that was slimy and choked with green water. I guess that can't be blamed in the snails?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

The BGA seems to have flared up since the weekend when the shrimp were killed. I left the carcasses in the bowl for the fish to eat, which they did. It was a lot more food than they would normally get over a short period of time though, so I did a good clean today.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Nothing really eats BGA. You need to treat with Maracyn to get rid of it.


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

I thought from the title that the shrimp was eating your betta but atfer reading I see


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

JEFF9922 said:


> I thought from the title that the shrimp was eating your betta but atfer reading I see


See, this is where lazy grammar leads to confusion. I will add the hyphen to the title now. Amano shrimp eating betta makes for a more interesting topic than Amano shrimp-eating betta though.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, and I went and picked up a single red ramshorn snail today. It's busy at work now. I'm considering a nerite, but... Is it going to be a problem that the bowl is uncovered? Are these guys going to escape?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

My nerites climb to the top of the bowl maybe once a week. In the 3 months, they have yet to go over.


----------

